# Solved: Mac Mail--Weird Icon in Header



## HelpMac (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a little box in the far right of my header in my Apple Mail, and when I originally set it up, I put a logo in that box. I think originally there was a generic image of some kind. I no longer want that logo or any image in that space. I cannot find anything that will allow me to remove this from my header. Please HELP!!!


----------



## BenTechMac (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, 

Could you post a screen shot?


----------



## HelpMac (Jul 25, 2010)

How do I do that?


----------



## BenTechMac (Jul 8, 2010)

To capture the entire desktop, press Command-Shift-3. The screen shot will be automatically saved as a PNG file on your desktop. You can use this to attach as a screen shot here.


----------



## HelpMac (Jul 25, 2010)

Okay, I think I got it. It does not show up when I am formulating the e-mail, only on the receiving end.


----------



## BenTechMac (Jul 8, 2010)

That looks like your logo associated with your email account, if you go to Address book within Applications, im sure you will find a way to delete it there.


----------



## HelpMac (Jul 25, 2010)

That's totally what it was! Thank you so much!!!!!


----------

